# Andy Warhol



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

a few nights in...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

yep this one has been the victim of much neglect.....things are settling down at work (been on continuous OT)...I need to get back in. Thanks Chanda


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks chanda!
yeah sometimes a little prodding is required I guess..
a little more done here...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

How can I not feel compelled to get off my ass and draw when I have so many GREAT artists egging me on? this site is indespensible sometimes when it comes to motivation
thank you chanda!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> How can I not feel compelled to get off my ass and draw when I have so many GREAT artists egging me on? this site is indespensible sometimes when it comes to motivation
> thank you chanda!


You're one of the best egger here. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

slowly but surely


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Love what you are doing with the coat.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you rykal, the leather has been a fun challenge. 
wierd lighting due to my red coat in the sun while taking this..
anxious to get done, because my mind is already working on the next one.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's amazing. I agree that the jacket is fantastic!


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks great as usual. Really like the detail in the leather jacket.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks chanda and bigsecs- finally done. (maybe a little touch up to his left side glasses now that I see the pic)








Im embarking on something really different now...I'll post pics as I get going


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff!!!!! Your too good ! Stunning


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha, very nice! It looks amazing.  For a few seconds during the progress pictures, it reminded me of the professor from back to the future. 

Great job. ^^


----------

